# Buscopan & Loperamide Hydrochloride?



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Just been prescribed these tablets and gonna start taking them tomorrow.Was wondering if anyone esle is on them and if they have helped in anyway?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Loperamide is Imodium under a different name.Buscopan is an anti spasmodic for the bowel.Imodium is usually very effective for lots of people with IBS,myself included.Buscopan helps some people but not others.No anti spasmodics have helped me at all but loperamide does.Good luck


----------

